# Hand Slap



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

I started into slingshot building a month ago and have 7 built. I am having much fun

with the kids.

I have done smaller board cuts with light cut bands, we sling 8mm plastic beads in

the kitchen into a cardboard trap. Fun and no trouble.

Our heavier slingshots, we are using tubing on. We are shooting over the top and

getting some pretty serious hand slap; not every shot but most. So much so, we

put on a glove when we shoot.

Advices? CD


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Ammo too light for heavy bands? You need to match ammo weight with the bands strength. If the bands are too heavy the unspent energy makes the bands come back and you get hand slap. In my opinion over the top shooting has more tendency to have hand slap. Just my opinion.

Grumpy


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Heavier ammo, lighter bands and pouches. Tubes are especially prone to painful hand slap when shot OTT.


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks, sound right, the heaviest we are shooting is 5/16 steel balls. -CD


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Like everybody has mentioned, heavier ammo. By the way what kind of tubes are you shooting?

Cheers mate.

Emitto.


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

Emitto,

Through ebay I purchased what I believe to be latex, 1/4" OD tubing with a thick wall. Cutting 8" and tying to around

7"; they have a very strong pull. (not measured) I used to shoot Saunders and like, I shoot a compound, that length

of this tubing is a "beefy" pool. The guy who sold it to me is only a day or two away by mail and says he has a variety

of natural and black in several wall thicknesses. Have not gotten a list from him and at this moment; I could not say ID

on this tube. I believe it may be 1/4" x 1/8". Right now we are sticking an 8mm ball in the end of the tube after passing through

the fork hole and shooting over the top. I am cutting and alignment groove in the fork face and top. After work, after workout,

I put in an hour or so on these- I'm addicted.


----------

